# Rescue of the month 11/15 thru 12/14 GRRIN



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you so much Carol!!!!!! I just saw this. We have had to turn away dogs for lack of foster homes and even though money can't help that, it will definitely help with all the vet bills!!!!

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I hope you get lots of donations !!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

bumping up. I have to say two weeks is not very long . I'm sure some people may not even look at this thread in a two week period.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey guys---tried to make a donation twice and for some reason the PP from their home page isn't allowing to continue transaction---any ideas??


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

No Steve. Did it give you any information on why it wouldnt work. I would contact them by this email address [email protected]


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Donation finally made - FYI for some reason they add Freight & shipping on the donation.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Here is GRRIN's P.O. Box. Since Paypal is charging a handling fee and would reduce people's donation, you can send a check to our PO box.
Thank you so much.

GRRIN
P.O. Box 30847
Lincoln, NE 68503-0847


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*God Bless!!!*

God Bless, GRIN!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

That Einstien reminds me so much of my Tucker! They look almost exactly alike!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Bumping up!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up!!!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

BUMPING UP>>> our month is almost up!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Bumping up


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Bumping Up


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Bumping up!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Bumping up


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Can I be stupid and ask what this is? Does the forum choose a rescue to help out each month?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I pick 2 rescues for the month starting January. Previously it was one a month. we have a list of around 28 rescues that member's requested. In the rescue section there is a list of the ones that were picked.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank you for everyone that donated to the rescue this month.


----------

